# Miya the Minature Schnauzer/ Maltese Mix maybe not?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I know maltese and minature schnauzers do not shed but miya is shedding. My dad does not see any minature schnauzer in her. I see some maltese by the white fur on her chest. But he belives she may have some minature pit bull in her? So what do you all think? Does anyone think she looks like she has some minature pit bull in her? Or if you think she might be some other mix just let me know because I am wondering what she is mixed with.

The mother was supposed to be a maltese and the dad was supposed to be a minature schnauzer. I saw pictures of them both but not the parents


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

She is small though as you can see from the pictures. She only weighs 5 pounds and is almost 16 weeks old, so would that type of dog fit this weight?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Miniature Pit Bull? There is no such thing.

She does look part Schnauzer, but as for the other mix, it's hard to say. Where did she come from? Please don't take any offence to this, but she does look like she came from a puppymill.

With mixes, you never know what kind of puppy you will get -- I've seen some Yorkie-Maltese crosses that look like Yorkies, and others that turn out like Maltese, and others somewhere in between. I don't really see the Maltese in Miya, but when you mix two breeds, it's just a gamble in what you will get.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

No she did not come from a puppy mill but she did come from a byb. So you do see minature schnauzer in her?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: so cute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

bell, she is probably a designer dog!!! Breed for Greed.

She is precious and I know you love her. Darling baby. :wub: 

I have no idea what she is. Did the breeder advertise what she was? I would call and ask as you are getting a sweet, adorable puppy BUT the problems of both breeds and it encourages these greedy folks to breed more.

Designer Mutts can be found at the Shelters and please tell the breeder I said that!!!!!

Marsha


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

She is already mine I have had her a while. She is an awesome dog and will stay with me forever but I really wanted a dog that did not shed. I only paid a small adoption fee for her. So they really did not get alot of money from the litter.

The reason I am asking is maltese or minature schnauzer do not shed. So there has to be some kind of small dog in the mix that sheds. They said she was a maltese/minature schnauzer mix.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mini Schnauzers do shed and get to be 10-15 lbs. I would guess yours
will get into that range too. I think she really resembles the schnauzer a lot.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She looks like a Schnauzer mix...you get a mix, there is no guarantee on what they will look like.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

She absolutely looks like a schnauzer to me ... and I've always heard that schnauzers do in fact shed. She's adorable ... and no, I don't see any pit bull in her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought maybe a little Cairn Terrier in her? Cute little pup but don't see any Maltese.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh I did not know they shed. I researched schnauzers on the internet and they said they shed about like a maltese (having to cut their hair). With very little shedding because all dogs do shed a little. I knew I was getting a mix, I honestly did not care which dog she looked like or if she looked like both.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In my experience, pet schnauzers who are not stripped shed. They do have 2 coats unlike the Maltese which is single coated.


----------

